

How the World Keeps Defying the Predictions of Pessimists - cwan
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/matt-ridley/down-with-doom-how-the-wo_b_630792.html

======
getonit
Written by the poster-boy for all that's wrong with the world's economies.

This is is the man who exploited lax regulation, using strategies later called
'reckless' by inquiry, ultimately requiring the 27bn bailout of Northern Rock.
His latest book attacks governments who bail out corporations, and calls for
less regulation. His opinions are beneath contempt.

[http://www.monbiot.com/archives/2010/06/19/ridleyed-with-
err...](http://www.monbiot.com/archives/2010/06/19/ridleyed-with-errors/)

~~~
hga
Is that the sort of thing a non-executive chairman of a board does? (I don't
know that that means in U.K. corporate governance.)

For a more balanced view of the man see:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matt_Ridley>

But all that really matters for this discussion is that he was born in 1958,
about 3 years earlier than me. Like him, I too was subjected to the same
"we're all going to die!" mantra decade by decade, and like him I've noted
that none of the dire predictions have come true.

~~~
getonit
I'll defer to the inquiry as to how executive his chairmanship was, but you're
right, I was writing off his argument due to something other than the argument
itself, to my discredit.

